# Trading Jamison



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Is it time to trade Jamison? I understand he is the leader in the lockeroom but I am not sold this team has the necessary post presense to win with Jamison at the 4, and I don't want to see Jamison play SF over Butler. Gil has to assume the mantle of team leader at some point, and if it means making the team better in the process, then that is what he is getting paid for.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...mith,1,5130500.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Sam Smith claims a possible Zach for Jamison deal. Would Randolph fit with the Wizards offense? I personally don't think so, but it makes me think it would be nice for the Wizards to parlay Jamison into a more traditional post player that would fit with the Wizards. Gasol? JO'neal? Garnett? Obviously I am not proclaim Jamison is equal in straight up, but his contract status adds value, as well as his ability to be a leader. If a team is going to dump a high priced player for someone who can help out for a year, has an expiring contract, and who will help mentor, then I think Jamison is perfect in that role. He has served the Wizards well, I just feel now is the time for them to contemplate the next step.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It's worth looking at. I wouldn't trade him for Randolph. The only I'd take him is if the Blazers took away Thomas. Even then the salaries don't match and I don't know that a suitable deal could be worked out.

Maybe something like Etan and Daniels for Randolph and Jarrett Jack. I seriously doubt the Blazers do that because Jack looks like a younger version of AD and Etan serves no purpose for them at all except to be rid of Randolph.

Sounds like a bad deal from Portland's perspective, doesn't it? Well it is, except here's the thing. They owe Randolph another $61M. They'd save $10M or so even taking on Thomas and AD. Not a huge amount, but $10M is still $10M. If they're desperate to be rid of Randolph that ought to be something.

I'd rather hold on to Jamison and hope to resign him for cheap.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Trade Jamison for Kobe. :yes:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I'd rather hold on to Jamison and hope to resign him for cheap.


when someone says they think we should just keep jamison and try to resign him on the cheap i can only come to one conclusion... they enjoy being the 8th seed in the east and dont want to see the team get any better. The trio of arenas, jamison, and butler peaked at the beginning of last year. Even if all 3 of them somehow stay healthy for the entire season the best we can hope for is a 4/5 seed and a second round playoff exit. No combination of thomas, haywood,and daniels are going to bring this team any type of impact player (espically downlow). Heck ill even throw in roger mason jr and it still isnt getting us more than other teams trash. We all know grunfeld is a great GM but are we really gonna put all of our eggs into his "lets hope we can get a quality player with the MLE" basket?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jamison for Kirilenko?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

shyFX325 said:


> when someone says they think we should just keep jamison and try to resign him on the cheap i can only come to one conclusion... they enjoy being the 8th seed in the east and dont want to see the team get any better. The trio of arenas, jamison, and butler peaked at the beginning of last year. Even if all 3 of them somehow stay healthy for the entire season the best we can hope for is a 4/5 seed and a second round playoff exit. No combination of thomas, haywood,and daniels are going to bring this team any type of impact player (espically downlow). Heck ill even throw in roger mason jr and it still isnt getting us more than other teams trash. We all know grunfeld is a great GM but are we really gonna put all of our eggs into his "lets hope we can get a quality player with the MLE" basket?


Remember we were at the top of the East until the injuries started happening. I agree it's not a championship team cause the West is too strong, but we can win the East with a better bench.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

shyFX325 said:


> when someone says they think we should just keep jamison and try to resign him on the cheap i can only come to one conclusion... they enjoy being the 8th seed in the east and dont want to see the team get any better. The trio of arenas, jamison, and butler peaked at the beginning of last year. Even if all 3 of them somehow stay healthy for the entire season the best we can hope for is a 4/5 seed and a second round playoff exit. No combination of thomas, haywood,and daniels are going to bring this team any type of impact player (espically downlow). Heck ill even throw in roger mason jr and it still isnt getting us more than other teams trash. We all know grunfeld is a great GM but are we really gonna put all of our eggs into his "lets hope we can get a quality player with the MLE" basket?


I'm not, but I also recognize that Jamison is a quality player. Trading quality for quality isn't going to vault us into contention either. 

Honestly, we need to get lucky somehow. I'm not opposed to trading Jamison at all, but the sort of move the Wizards need is to somehow get a high quality player without giving up any of their existing high quality players.

Like, if they could get Randolph without giving up any of the big 3, that'd be pretty damn good.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Jamison stock must have gone up considering how well he performed against the Cavs, and that Cleavland advanced to the finals with their stingy defense. Jamison got 32 ppg with 48% field goal percentage while the Wizards were swept 4-0. Some teams in the east may demand his services especially since he has an expiring contract.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jamison for Sheed?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

f22egl said:


> Trade Jamison for Kobe. :yes:



LMAO thats like passing on oden to draft horford just something you dont do...but quality players but kobe/oden clearly have the edge.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Jamison for Sheed?


NO, NO, NO,....i think your forgetting the part where Sheed is an over the hill all-star that complains, causes trouble, talks trash, gets technicals and ummm yea Jamison is better.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Jamison for Kirilenko?



NO WAY! AK-47 is wayyy overrated stupid trade. he gets hurt too much. and really isnt that good on the offensive end. maybe a package of like jarvis hayes and jamis for Jermaine O'Neal....huh huh?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> LMAO thats like passing on oden to draft horford just something you dont do...but quality players but kobe/oden clearly have the edge.


Yea I was just kidding. I posted that the day Kobe demanded to be traded. The Wizards would be lucky to get Kobe if they offered up Jamison, Butler, and possibly a pick.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Jamison for Sheed?


oh please no


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

I vote for Yao Ming.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

zengomi said:


> I vote for Yao Ming.


I'd vote for him too if he wasn't untouchable. Maybe Houston's new coach and Yao don't get along and the Houston GM pulls a Wes Unseld.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

BCH said:


> I'd vote for him too if he wasn't untouchable. Maybe Houston's new coach and Yao don't get along and the Houston GM pulls a Wes Unseld.


20 joss sticks lit for that


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd trade jamison for Kmart bad contract and the injury risk. If the Wizards want to become a real threat they gotta trade jamison for either Kmart or Camby.

If he regains his health Kmart would bring more than Jamison does on defense and with shot blocking plus he'd give them some toughness and just as much scoring really. 

Camby would give the Wizards the ideal piece, a shot blocking rebounding big who doesn't want the ball on the block tying up the paint. 

The Nuggets might like jamison as an off the ball scorer, who's good in the lockerom and more mature. 

Wizards should definitely call the Nuggets.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamison has an expiring contract so I think there is no way we should or would trade him. Jamison has $16 million coming off the books next year to make us a player in free agency.

I totally understand EG trying to get either Etan or Brendan off the books also.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that Kirilenko demanded a trade from Jazz, would you Wizards fans like to see Jamison traded for him?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Now that Kirilenko demanded a trade from Jazz, would you Wizards fans like to see Jamison traded for him?


Sure I would. This team has been lacking defense for too many years. With a primarily offensive coaching staff, it seems like it's up to the players to just play hard defense. If we bring in a player who is known for outstanding defense, then maybe it will help the team. He's not bad on the offensive side either. 

I'd miss Antawn's floaters and leadership, but right now this team needs defense.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Jamison would be a bad fit for the Utah Jazz IMO. While they would have three big men that could get 30 points any given night, they would nonetheless struggle in the defensive department. 

Also, signing AK47 would be a huge risk considering he is due $63 million over the next 4 years of his contract. I was not that impressed what I saw from AK47 last postseason when I saw him play.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Marion wants out of Phoenix. Certainly Jamison would be an attractive option for the Suns considering that he has an expiring contract.


----------

